# Just when you thought you have seen everything!



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

A few weeks back we had some last minute nucs where we put the queens in. After three weeks ( road trip to deliver nucs and pick up the new swinger) my son opened them up and found one had the cap still on. When he pulled it to check things out the queen was still alive but we had a very unique surprise when he did. Never have seen anything like this in 30 years.


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

Now that is very cool ! Ive never seen anything like that either!


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow thats cool!!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Quite strange, I wonder if it's fertile?


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

It looks as though it is capped from the pic. Are you going to wait to see if it emerges?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey Phil, I think the bees are sending you a message! LOL


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Interesting. Sometimes I see the bees raise cells in the JZBZ queen cups that were left on comb from the previous season. Pheromones, gotta love em.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Amazing. Never seen such a thing.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Ian said:


> Hey Phil, I think the bees are sending you a message! LOL


When I posted it I almost titled it " One really good reason not to buy a queen from us." :ws:

Just knew someone would catch it. You win...:thumbsup:

I figure doing so would ruin the little bit of poor reputation we have already. 

The thing was so out of the ordinary that I figured sharing it was more important to do than trying to maintain the little street crud we have left.:shhhh: 

Something so oblique.... there was no way anyone could convince me not to post it .............reputation being at stake or not. Its really bizarre!!!




Haven't taken the time to see if anyone has the URL "Low-P-queens?.com" If the testosterone rejuvenating clowns can blitz us with ads maybe I might do a take off of of their gig when I have nothing to do.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Probably a stupid question, but did the queen in the cage lay the egg, or was there another queen running around in the nuc?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I assume an egg fell out of her behind.

Crazy Roland


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Phil, That's like a two for one deal. 
Been in the business almost all my life and that is a new one for me.

REALLY COOL!!!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Honey-4-All said:


> I figure doing so would ruin the little bit of poor reputation we have already.


That looks like a great deal to me Phil, the cell being queen acceptance insurance! LOL
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Little more background. 

The nuc was sitting around long enough where they made their own queen. As it became packed they looked to swarm and the swarm cell on the queen cage was the result of their attempt to split. The thing looked like a picture right out of a weird movie. If I hadn't held it myself its one of those things that is so absurd that I would never in a hundred years placed a bet that the bees would do such a thing.:scratch:


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I was wrong.

Crazy Roland


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

You have a poor reputation Phil? Kind of like the poor brood pattern from a daughter queen from a queen I got from you last year shown here, been at it all of two weeks....


----------

